# Slow back-up during sync on iPad



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Does anyone else's iPad seem to take a long time to sync? Seems as if mine takes forever to do its cursory back-up before the actual sync begins. It does seem as if the process goes more quickly if I'm syncing for the second or more times during the same day. I only have a 16 GB iPad, and can't imagine how long, at this rate, a 64 GB one would take to sync.


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine does seem slow if I have not synced in a while - I don't know if it is every day or not, though. 
I know that some apps on the iphone caused a slower sync - I think the culprit there was Stanza, but I don't know of any specific issues like that for the ipad.

Here's a link to an Apple support thread on the topic... hope it helps! 

http://discussions.info.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2391299


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I don't sync my iPad daily since it's Wi-Fi only, and I often download apps directly to it. I'll try syncing it more often.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Does anyone else's iPad seem to take a long time to sync? Seems as if mine takes forever to do its cursory back-up before the actual sync begins. It does seem as if the process goes more quickly if I'm syncing for the second or more times during the same day. I only have a 16 GB iPad, and can't imagine how long, at this rate, a 64 GB one would take to sync.


I think that the OS only gets backed up once a day, regardless of how many times the iPad gets synced. That could make a substantial difference in time.

Mike


----------

